# California events?



## dan'sgrizz

Does anyone have a list for this years ukc or adba events? Prferably in California or surrounding states but a complete list would be super awesome. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## American_Pit13

dan'sgrizz said:


> Does anyone have a list for this years ukc or adba events? Prferably in California or surrounding states but a complete list would be super awesome. Thanks for the help in advance.


This is the UKC site for upcoming CA Shows
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

Where are you located in Cali? Heavy Haulers in Redbluff are starting to do some pulls for fun if you are interested and Janice of Nevada Kennels holds several pulls a year I believe.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I'm located in the east bay of the San fransisco bay area. I can really only do weekends but I would love to go see the red bluff pullers. Grizz is only about 6 months but he LOVES to pull so I was hoping to observe gifted handlers to grizz's owner knows how to get the most out of him safely.


----------



## American_Pit13

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm located in the east bay of the San fransisco bay area. I can really only do weekends but I would love to go see the red bluff pullers. Grizz is only about 6 months but he LOVES to pull so I was hoping to observe gifted handlers to grizz's owner knows how to get the most out of him safely.


Right now at 6 months old you really only want to be training him with a harness and maybe some light weights. You don't really want to do any real weight till he is 2.


----------



## Raw Edge Kennels

Here ya go one close enough for you. We will be attending this one.


----------



## Ilovepits2

Thanks for posting the Bully BBQ flyer...that is this weekend! I'll have to try and make it.


----------



## 1TriBlue925

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm located in the east bay of the San fransisco bay area. I can really only do weekends but I would love to go see the red bluff pullers. Grizz is only about 6 months but he LOVES to pull so I was hoping to observe gifted handlers to grizz's owner knows how to get the most out of him safely.


Im in the eastbay too, there having a show in Woodland 3/14, someone posted in this forum, hope to see you there..


----------



## 1TriBlue925

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm located in the east bay of the San fransisco bay area. I can really only do weekends but I would love to go see the red bluff pullers. Grizz is only about 6 months but he LOVES to pull so I was hoping to observe gifted handlers to grizz's owner knows how to get the most out of him safely.


I met Garland at a pitbull awareness day event in Antioch and referred me to this club he belongs to for info, I think you might be close?

norcalapbtcoalition.wordpress.com


----------



## bulltalk

*NorCal APBT Coalition*

Thanks for passing the word.

G


----------



## dan'sgrizz

UKC show April 25th in Modesto. Dennis Blickenstaff will be there so i assume they will be showing APBT's? 

How do i find out if there is a Pull Competition?


----------



## 619luv

yes that list will hopefully help me out.


----------



## American_Pit13

Also have an ADBA fun show coming up!

Nor Cal APBT Coalition is hosting it's 1stAnnual Fun Show
Sat. June 13th Registration Opens 8-9 am. Show @ 10am.
*Show Site* ADBA Sanctioned American Pitbull Terrier Club

El Rincon De Tamayo Ranch

33201 County Rd. 24

Woodland, Ca. 95695

* $10 per car

* $10 class entry fee

Vendor Space available* $50 fee & donation to Nor Cal APBT Coalition's raffle

BBQ's & pop-up tents welcome* Food & Bev. will be for sale

*Raffle *Vendors*Weight Pull Demo*

All APBT's Registered & Non-Registered Welcome

*******************Classes*****************

Best Blue nose* Best Red nose* Best Brindle

Best Male* Best Female* Best of Show* Best Puppy 0-6 mos. 7-12 mos.

Best Jr. Handler* Biggest Head

For More Information: Jeff 530.921.7504 or Garland 925.525.3661 [email protected]

All dogs must be crated & shown on 4 ft. lead.

All ADBA Rules & Regulations Apply. No alcoholic beverages. No Females in Heat.

No Facing off of dogs allowed. Many Thanks to Scorpion Kennels.

WE WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU CALI FOLK!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

hmmm should i bring kenya???? idk, cuz if mav is there he is gonna beat her in best brindle lol


----------



## American_Pit13

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hmmm should i bring kenya???? idk, cuz if mav is there he is gonna beat her in best brindle lol


Naw she could take him she got STYLE! Course with all those legs Mav has more brindle lol..


----------



## pit4life

are there any adba or similar shows going on anytime now around the bay area?


----------



## cane76

american_pit13 said:


> Also have an ADBA fun show coming up!
> 
> Nor Cal APBT Coalition is hosting it's 1stAnnual Fun Show
> Sat. June 13th Registration Opens 8-9 am. Show @ 10am.
> *Show Site* ADBA Sanctioned American Pitbull Terrier Club
> 
> El Rincon De Tamayo Ranch
> 
> 33201 County Rd. 24
> 
> Woodland, Ca. 95695
> 
> * $10 per car
> 
> * $10 class entry fee
> 
> Vendor Space available* $50 fee & donation to Nor Cal APBT Coalition's raffle
> 
> BBQ's & pop-up tents welcome* Food & Bev. will be for sale
> 
> *Raffle *Vendors*Weight Pull Demo*
> 
> All APBT's Registered & Non-Registered Welcome
> 
> *******************Classes*****************
> 
> Best Blue nose* Best Red nose* Best Brindle
> 
> Best Male* Best Female* Best of Show* Best Puppy 0-6 mos. 7-12 mos.
> 
> Best Jr. Handler* Biggest Head
> 
> For More Information: Jeff 530.921.7504 or Garland 925.525.3661 [email protected]
> 
> All dogs must be crated & shown on 4 ft. lead.
> 
> All ADBA Rules & Regulations Apply. No alcoholic beverages. No Females in Heat.
> 
> No Facing off of dogs allowed. Many Thanks to Scorpion Kennels.
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU CALI FOLK!


this is a adba show?Im from woodland and Oscar Tamayo is a american bully breeder,he held the extremly hifie[sp]abkc show in march,what a joke.
My neighboor owns two blue bullys bred by him,one[tank]is 80 pounds at 7 months,a big sweet goofy boy[i.e]dumb,the other is a six week old they plan to breed,he is the town peddler.Either way,ill be there,lol.


----------



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST

I AM NOT AWARE OF ANY UKC OR ADBA EVENTS IN CALIFORNIA, BUT I AM AWARE OF OUR NEWEST REGISTRY THAT ABBA THAT WILL BE HAVING A SHOW IN LAKE ELSINORE, CALIFORNIA ON JUNE 27, 2009.

THE SHOW WILL OFFER - 
CONFORMATION
NON-CONFORMATION
AND PERFORMANCE EVENTS

YOU CAN SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE OR EMAIL AT [email protected] FOR MORE DETAILS


----------



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST

*ABBA INAUGURAL EVENT - FOR ABPT'S, BULLIES AND SHORTY BULLS!*


----------

